# Dump trailers - why so much $$



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I bought my first dump trailer that didn't dump technicaly for $950, it was 6x14 and weighed in at 5,000 pounds, very well built. I'd simply run log chains around the load and pay the operator at the dump $5 to pull it out, worked every time. Ran it for 20 roofs and sold it for $450. 

Bought a 2004 PJ 14ft with factory 2ft steel sidewall extension with spare tire/rim for $6,000. That trailer has been used on hundreds of roofs and had to modify the rear door system as the factory set up would catch debris. One day it basicly broke! Had to fix one door because it wasn't latched when dumped. This Summer had three roofs in it parked in an alley. When I pulled the trailer out the oposite way it was backed in busted the rear axle. My worker helped me fix it, $430 for a new axle.

Bought a 2009 PJ with the same options as above for $7,600. This trailer is with my mechanic now after using it to haul his steel to recycle. He's drilling some holes in the rear door posts because they trapped moisture froze and a weld started to seperate. Other than that this trailer has been great, purchased Summer of 08.

Also run a 20ft tilt bed flat trailer with side walls and run the log chains for siding jobs and small roofs if the other two trailers are tied up. 

A good friend of mine scored three trailers off a guy this year for DIRT CHEAP. 

16ft enclosed trailer mint condition, $2,000
14ft Bri-Mar dump trailer mint condition, $2,000
16ft+V double axle fish house with barn doors for atv, fully loaded, mint, $2,500!!!

A couple years ago spotted a CL add, 14ft PJ dump trailer with side walls, very little use, $3,000 ORONO, MN 

As far as right now wouldn't sell my 04 PJ for a penny less than $4,000 but then again it's not for sale!


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

SSC said:


> for you guys who have dump trailers - did your registration costs jump last year like everything else did? my boat, boat trailer and motorcycle almost trippled.


Under $40 a year each, been that way since purchase new. Five of my trailers have lifetime plates (under 3,000 pounds).


----------

